# Sunday Funday at VK Craighall!



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/17)

Once again in collaboration with Beneath the Surface Vape King will be bringing you a Sunday Funday tiny tattoo bonanza! This time at Vape King Craighall!

Hope to see you there!
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Almost got in my car and went there today
Lol, i see the fun day is only tomorrow
Hopefully i can make it then to come see what its all about and blow some clouds while others get tattoos done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/17)

Was a fun day indeed. I popped in for a few hours to see what was going on ...

First up, some iced coffee from their new iced coffee dispenser.




And the flavour concentrates looked like EJuice dispensers. Lol




Was fun to see @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo at the flagship Craighall store. Still amazes me how big this store is.







Many folk got a tattoo on the day. Not me unfortunately 

Here is @Stroodlepuff getting some ink on her foot. Hehe




Lots of fun and laughter. It wasn't crowded which worked for me. Was also great to catch up with @Dr Phil and a few other VK team members

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

